# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  وصفات للتخسيس ....

## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]وصفات للتخسيس ....


لاشك أن هناك الكثير من المعتقدات المتداولة بين الناس والتى نبعت مما يسمى بالطب الشعبى القديم والذى يعتمد فى المقام الأول على استخدام النباتات والأعشاب الطبيعية المختلفة ، وأن هذه المعتقدات وما تقدمه من وصفات تساعد على التخلص من الوزن الزائد.



ولا مانع من استخدام هذه الوصفات ، مع الالتزام الكامل بالنظام الغذائى المحدد "الريجيم" + ممارسة الرياضية المناسبة والمنتظمة، وأنه فى حالة ظهور أى أعراض جانبية لهذه الوصفات الشعبية يجب الامتناع عنها فوراً ثم عرض الأمر كله على الطبيب المختص.

ويجب التأكيد على أنه من الخطأ الاعتقاد بأن هذه النباتات والأعشاب لا يوجد لها أى أضرار جانبية وذلك لأنها أشياء طبيعية، لأنه من المعروف أن الكثير من النباتات أو الأعشاب الطبيعية توجد لها بعض المساوئ ، كما أن استخدامها بطريقة غير سليمة أو زائدة عن الحد قد تؤدى إلى ظهور الأعراض الجانبية


وظيفة الأعشاب في تقليل الوزن 

تقوم الأعشاب بتقليل الشهية وتنظيم الهضم ، كما تساعد على امتلاء الأمعاء والإحساس بالشبع.


كذلك تنظيم عمل إفرازات الغدة الدرقية وتنشيط عملية الهضم وإزالة الغازات من الأمعاء وإدرار البول الناتج من احتراق المادة الدهنية وتجعل الجسم رشيقاً وتساعده على تقليل الوزن.

**************

وصفات من الاعشاب لتخفيف الوزن


لاخفاء البطن في شهر واحد:

يشرب كوب ماء دافيء على الريق معه عصير ليمونه على الريق وقبل النوم مباشره.

***************

الميرمية لتخفيف الوزن:

* تؤخذ من الميرمية قدر ملعقة أكل وتنقع في ماء مغلي لمدة  10 دقائق الى ربع ساعة

وتشرب في المساء مع عدم تناول العشاء

***************

* تؤخذ بقبضة اليد ميرمية ويوضع عليها ماء مغلي وتترك مدة ربع ساعة وتشرب قبل الغداء بساعة وقبل العشاء ايضا بساعة (وصفه من الخبير محمد الملحم)

***************

عشبة الشمر (حبه البركه - الحبه السوداء) لشد الجسم

والطريقة:- 3 ملاعق وسط من العشبه + كوب ماء مغلي تنقع لمدة لاتقل عن ساعة وتصفى وتشرب مره باليوم

***************

(مراميه + بابونج +  اكليل الجبل)

ملعقتين من كل نوع توضع في مقدار كوب وتغلى وتشرب من غير سكر ومن الافضل شربها على الريق

 ***************

لتنحيف الكرش:

شاي اخضر +  زنجبيل اخضر طازج مقطع صغار + قشر رمان الناشف + نعناع اخضر

تؤخذ المواد ويصب عليها ماء مغلي ثم تصفى وتشرب دافئه

**************

السنامكي (العشرج - العشرق) لعلاج السمنه:

يشرب 3 اكواب ماء منقوع به السنامكي في اليوم

يغلى الماء ثم يضاف السنامكي ويترك قليلا إلى أن ينقع جيدا ثم يشرب وهو دافيء 

**************

الكمون والليمون:

ينقع قليل من الكمون في ماء مغلي مع ليمونه مقطعه حلقات ويترك طوال الليل ويشرب في الصباح على الريق

**************

بذرة الكتان منحف ممتاز:

والطريقة:- ملعقة وسط من بذره الكتان مع السلطة او مع الروب مع ملاحظة:- عدم طحنها

**************

الشاي الاخضر الصيني:

وله ميزه قويه للتنحيف واخفاء الكرش

يغلى الماء ويوضع عليه مقدار من الشاء الأخضر ثم يشرب

**************

وصفه ممتازه جدا للكرش وتخلي البطن لازق بالظهر:

شاي اخضر صيني + مراميه + بابونج + سنامكي (العشرج - العشرق) + دارسين

يشرب قبل الفطور والعصر وقبل النوم مباشره فهو مفيد جدا ومجرب ايضا

**************

وصفه 100% للتنحيف:

عصير نص ليمونه + نصف ملعقة كمون + زنجبيل اخضر طازج بحجم الابهام + وريقات من النعناع

توضع بمقدار كوبين ماء ... الطريقة:- يغلى على النار غلوتين ويترك قليلا ثم يصفى ويشرب

ملاحظة:- عصير نص ليمونه + نص الليمونه نفسها بعد العصر

يعني يغلى مع عصير النصف ليمونه وبعد الغلي يضاف عصير النصف ليمونه الآخر

**************

وهذه بعض الاعشاب المهمه في تخفيف الوزن

1- رجل الأسد *Alchemilla Valgaris 

2- الشمر (حبه البركه - الحبه السوداء) * "Fennel"

3- السنامكي (العشرج - العشرق) * Cassia Angustifolia

4- بذور الكمون

5-حصى البان (اكليل الجبل)

6-البابونج *Chamomile 


الشاي الأخضر


وإن شاء الله ماتشوفون شر وتستفيدون من هالوصفات

فـــــ رات..[/align]

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]تسلمي يا فروتتتتتتتتتتتته على المعلومات القيمه  والله انت تصلحي تكوني دكتوره بعد مع احترامي لك انا امزح ههههههههههههها



احترامي وتقديري


ابو نوره[/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

مشكـــور اخوي..والله يسلمك

يعطيك العافية على المرور

فرات..

----------


## دلوعة الكون

تسلمي حبيبتي على المعلومات الرائعه...


اختك...

----------

